# Stock Pot Decanting and Visual Inpection - VIDEO



## kadriver (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello,

Here is a look inside my stock pot after accumulating my gold refining waste over a period of one year;

https://youtu.be/njM1x9dDJxk

Thanks!
kadriver


----------



## Smack (Feb 20, 2016)

Keep em comin bud. I felt like you should have given an overview on how you had your stock pot set up and why you did it that way. But as usual you put up good videos.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 21, 2016)

My only comment which is a personal view is that I would remove the accumulated powders into a separate container occasionally, well filtered and rinsed and ready for treatment, it makes it easier for the final recovery processes when your ready to proceed.
The hard part can be avoiding that temptation :shock: :lol:


----------



## kurtak (Feb 21, 2016)

Now there is a man with a plan 8) 

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2016)

Good video showing the results of nurturing a stock pot. I'm with Nick though there is no WAY I would be able to let it accumulate like that. I simply couldn't resist 8) 8) 8) 

Jon


----------

